

Brain Difference In Psychopaths Identified - onreact-com
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090804090946.htm

======
wildjim
The thing that really scares me is that you could easily argue that everyone
has a "little bit" of psychopathy in them -- see how car drivers in big cities
treat others on the road, see how some people go "too far" during war.

What threshold would/could you pick?

~~~
tetha
I'd figure that you cannot pick a threshold. I am convinced that you can turn
EVERYONE into a psychopath by pushing him enough, whereas 'pushing'depends on
the person getting pushed.

For myself, well, threaten people I love enough and make me desperate enough
and I will probably snap, even though I am the calmest and most balanced
person I know.

~~~
barry-cotter
Pyschopaths don't love anybody. it's not a synonym for bad/evil person, it's a
constellation of correlated traits, but at a very rough approximation-

A psychopath is someone who sees others as means not ends. Their existence is
irrelevant except insofar as they serve his wants or needs, or prevents them
being satisfied. A borderline psychopath, one of the people who was born that
way inclined rather than straight born that way, and who was triggered by
environment will probably be no more attached to any human being ever than you
would be a to a pet.

------
wrinklz
"You needn't take it any further, sir. You've proved to me that all this
ultraviolence and killing is wrong, wrong, and terribly wrong. I've learned me
lesson, sir. I've seen now what I've never seen before. I'm cured! Praise Bog!
I'm cured!"

\- Alex

------
jcl
The phrenologists in the 1800s just lacked the correct instruments.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrenology>

------
onreact-com
We're sorry, but we have to arrest you. Your brain shows that you are prone to
rape and murder.

~~~
roc
It won't be outright arrest. Just preemptive and pervasive surveillance and
other 'preventative' measures.

For the kids.

~~~
onreact-com
Does it make it any better? Reminds me of the Gattaca analysis from yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=797609>

